
Protesters Disrupt Salesforce Co-CEO Marc Benioff's Keynote at Dreamforce - zenit-mf-1
https://www.businessinsider.fr/us/protesters-disrupt-salesforce-marc-benioff-dreamforce-2019-11
======
zenit-mf-1
Video
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ICgarjMX3tw](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ICgarjMX3tw)

